# Not Straightforward



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you for applying for a UK visa. Your visa application has been received and is under consideration. We aim to process non settlement applications within 15 working days (unless you have opted for the Priority Visa service), and settlement applications within 60 working days. 





Unfortunately, the processing of your application has not been straightforward and we will be unable to decide your application within our customer service targets. We are continuing to work on your application and aim to make a decision as soon as possible. 





We will write to you again if there is any change to this. Please do not attend the Visa Application Centre until you have been advised that your application has been decided and that your passport is ready for collection.

The above was sent on the 23 Nov 2017.. whole 6 minutes apart from my wife and step daughter.

The documents I sent haven't been returned still ...
They haven't asked for any documents..


Has anyone else waiting from September got the same email?
Should we just wait or get in touch with the MP, email or just sit tight?

Please any help is better then NO NEWS AT ALL...

Thank you in advance to everyone that helps and those that read.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Lots of people received this notification, even those who were certain they did indeed have a straightforward application. Here are a couple from September:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...46-application-not-straightforward-email.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...g-uk/1132090-uk-visa-not-straightforward.html

It just means you should expect a delay in processing, but not necessarily a refusal. There is educated speculation that this email was more due to high volume and inability to meet normal service standards than an application actually being complex.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Because non-standard application falls outside the published guidance and they don't even have to specify which part of your application is not straightforward. So a convenient cop-out!


----------



## ingrindwecrust (Sep 24, 2017)

This is one of the things that really bugs me. I asked my MP can they say it's non straightforward as a means of buying more time. She was adamant that wasn't the case and that there had to be a reason as there would be uproar without reason. However, due to security reasons we will never find out the reason we were deemed non straightforward , so it's win win for them.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Home Office isn't going to admit they are using it just to buy more time, and they don't have to specify the exact ground for being deemed non-straightforward. So our suspicions are quite justified. Though we have no hard evidence of course. A smokescreen to hide their incompetence?


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

Good Afternoon All

Thank you to Octopus, Joppa, Ingrid...

We applied in September, thinking that Realistically my wife and step Daughter will be here before the year ends.
I posted the above as there was a number of people that had applied around the same time as us, I was just wondering if they had the same reply as us.
I'm sure that every person here has there own story to tell, but does anyone at HO even remotely think how difficult, stressful just to organise the paperwork and then. For someone to send an email that ASK MORE QUESTIONS than Answers..

I just hope that others that do this it helps them in some small way..

The only thing that is helpful to ME (keeping me sane is ) following some peoples threads, which end in happiness or down right sadness (this is really hard to take)

Thank you to you all and please keep the faith and be patient


----------



## ingrindwecrust (Sep 24, 2017)

Joppa said:


> Home Office isn't going to admit they are using it just to buy more time, and they don't have to specify the exact ground for being deemed non-straightforward. So our suspicions are quite justified. Though we have no hard evidence of course. A smokescreen to hide their incompetence?


It just feels unfair they can do this, knowing there's no way to be found out.

Why can't they say something along the lines of "due to a current high demand for settlement visas we are not able to process your application within the time given. Please be assured that your application will be processed asap" etc.

I just don't understand why they need to worry people who are already anxious and unhappy about being apart from their partners even further.


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

*Thank YOU 2 U ALL*

Unfortunately there is a bug with the IHS Portal where children appear to be exempt from the IHS payment. This is not correct. We are working to resolve this issue. 


The application has been amended for the IHS payment request. The Visa type will appear as ‘Settlement - Parent, Grandparent or Other Dependant Relative’, this is the only way we can continue the process until the bug is fixed.

The above email was sent yesterday, for IHS payment for my step Daughter, this has been paid. Going by someone post a few months ago looks like the visa will be granted as long as the payment is done within 7 days!!

I would just like to say on behalf of my family THANK YOU so much to you ALL. I hope that all those that are waiting/about to put the papers in that be patient and you will be rewarded.

The waiting is hard but just a little insight (maybe funny too) I was so excited that I kept putting the wrong password in the email that I was sent by Sheffield that it got LOCKED out for 12 HOURS!!
whole night just tossing and turning so please TAKE YOUR TIME take a deep breath. All will be SWEET!!

I will keep you posted on any new development. Special Thank you once again to Joppa, Clever Octopus, Ingrid.


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

*No News*

Good Afternoon all

Further development is that we haven't heard a THING!!

I was so sure that after I had made the IHS payment that the wife and step daughter will be here NOW, but that isn't the case.

Not long ago someone posted that they couldn't pay the IHS payment for the child and once HO had requested the payment and paid the visa was granted, I thought that this will be the same for us, but that isn't the case.

Should I know be concerned as weather we will be granted visa?
Is the paperwork not in order?
we check the TLScontact website daily, should we not bother and wait for an email?
Should I send an email to see what is happening?

or just sit tight and wait show more patience?

It is so draining of emotions, stress BP going from an all time high to low...

Please if you have any answers to the above questions it will be a great help...

Thank you all so much and have a wonderful holiday (if you are on holiday)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

If it's just a matter of payment, they SHOULD contact you and request the additional funds, rather than refusing outright (or marking your application as invalid)


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

*waiting still*

clever-octopus, they did contact the wife on the 1 Dec 2017, asking for payment to be made by the 8th. We paid for the step daughter IHS and then NOTHING..

Going by other post in the past, as soon as you pay the IHS the visa is granted (that is what I presumed) 

Now I have no idea what is the hold up, no further email NOTHING..

That is why I asked that should I send an email or contact them or just wait for a while...

Someone a few days posted an article from The Guardian and Joppa mentioned it too that the 12 weeks time frame goes out the window with a standard "not straight forward email"

I'm hoping that someone here can help/advice me on what my next move should be....

Thank you in advance to you all, have a great day


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

*Further update*

Good Morning All

After holding my nerve (what little is left of them)

I called HO which was lasted almost 20 minute call that cost £1.37 per Min

All that the person could say was "it's waiting for a decision"

I explained that we have waited over the 12 week time scale and now we are in total limbo land, His response was that PLEASE WAIT.
After further pushing and asking when as he said "January" the whole month, early part of the month middle or the End, he couldn't say. Only that we should wait.

I know that we are clutching on straws, according to a post that Joppa wrote (not saying that he knows it all but he has a lot more knowledge than myself) but it makes sense what he wrote, Which is that HO wouldn't be asking for IHS payment for a child if they weren't going to give VISA.

Please DON'T assume (like I did) that your case is the same as the next, as THIS IS NOT THE CASE. Each Application is DIFFRENT and NOT THE SAME.

As for calling HO in my personnel opinion ITS A COMPLETE WASTE OF MONEY...

Have a great weekend and hang in all will be good to you all..

Thank you once again to all the help and advice (not sure what I would do without this site)


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, indeed contacting the HO is a waste of money if you have been told that your application may exceed the 12 week service standard. From their perspective, they've told you what you need to know and there's nothing their 3rd party contact service (which is the person you're talking to when you call their hotline or send an email) can do to expedite or provide any helpful information on the status of your application. They are employed to deflect complaints and queries. The only reason to contact UKVI is if you haven't received any communication within the 12 weeks, and then, it should be done in the form of an email or post complaint (which doesn't cost money).

Contacting your MP is the best course of action...


----------



## ^Super14011969^ (Aug 30, 2017)

*Update/thankyou*

Good Morning All

We got an email on Thursday and wife and step daughter collected the passport yesterday (off closed Friday and Saturday)

I would once again like to all the ADMINS but in particular JOPPA OCTOPUS, your time and invaluable insight advice all for helping others this I take my hat off. THANK YOU SO MUCH

I spoke to a person the is quiet senior wasn't giving much away but gave 2 pointers

1 *If you haven't been contacted within the time frame, this is a good Oman to say your VISA will be Granted but it is take time due to the back log. Just be a little more patient*. 

2 *If you call them (which is a complete waste of money and time in my opinion) she said that if they are 100 applications and yours is towards the top. The office rule is that if you call the file will go to the bottom of the pile. meaning that they will be further delay.*

Thank you again to all you wonderful people have a very blessed day.


----------

